# Screen Brightness Objective Measurement



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as I know the only objective measure of phone screen brightness is candella per square millimeter (cd/mm2). I found an old article indicating Iphone was the brightest in January 2011 by a significant margin but I want an android phone.

Does anyone know of a chart showing comparison of screen brightness in android phones by cd/mm2? Obviously I want the brightest not the best resolution or color. Only brightness matters to me.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The droid incredible 2 has a really bright screen. I expect that the inc 4g will have a screen of similar quality just higher resolution.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I never even considered that phone.

I need data. I find subjective analysts varies with viewer. Anyone know of a chart showing the numbers?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Thanks for the info. I never even considered that phone.
> 
> I need data. I find subjective analysts varies with viewer. Anyone know of a chart showing the numbers?


the site below is a useful tool for cell phone to cell phone comparison. they conduct tests and have tables to illustrate the values/units you are interested in. they analyze all prominent models as they are released:

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_x7_00-review-613p2.php

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! That was exactly the type chart I was looking for. Unfortunately, none of the phones I'm interested in are on it. I want to see that data for Tbolt (as a basis of comparison), Rezound, GS3, Nexus, and Razr maxx. I searched the site and found info on those phone but not the crucial cd/m2 at max brightness I need. It could be because I'm searching on my phone rather than a computer or the data just isnt there. Not sure which.

Thanks anyway, and if anyone can find the info on the phones I just mentioned that would be fantastic.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I finally found some of them here http://smartphoneweave.blogspot.com/2012/05/galaxy-s3-benchmarks-compared-with.html?m=1

No Tbolt or Rezound but the razr maxx and gs3 are shown. Razr only a little better and gs3 has been reviewed as having a dim screen on cnet. HTC One X is the champ but of course it isnt in vzw line up. I just need rezound numbers now to make an informed choice of current phones.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

here's the Dinc 4g & TB:
http://www.anandtech...display-preview

and here's Rezound (you'll have to convert from lux):
http://blog.laptopma...igh-def-display

edit: looking over it, the two sites give different values for the galaxy nexus, so a simple conversion won't work. But the end result is that the Rezound is pretty dim, and the incredible 4G is pretty bright.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Wow! That was exactly the type chart I was looking for. Unfortunately, none of the phones I'm interested in are on it. I want to see that data for Tbolt (as a basis of comparison), Rezound, GS3, Nexus, and Razr maxx. I searched the site and found info on those phone but not the crucial cd/m2 at max brightness I need. It could be because I'm searching on my phone rather than a computer or the data just isnt there. Not sure which.
> 
> Thanks anyway, and if anyone can find the info on the phones I just mentioned that would be fantastic.


You don't want an old phone like the tb or rezound.

Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> You don't want an old phone like the tb or rezound.
> 
> Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


Newer isnt always better! No new vzw htc phone. I'm paying full price so gs3 etc. not really an option.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

From a development, missing standpoint, the thunderbolt is a dead end.

Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope to remain stock on my next phone. Tbolt is rooted because stock was so terrible.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I went to the VZW store today to do the "eye" test. At $600 the GS3 looked like a good deal so to check brightness I went to google mobile home page (mostly white) on my tbolt and gs3. I set both at max brightness. The tbolt was WAY whiter and brighter. I understand that more goes into daylight legibility than just white brightness but it wasnt even close. Next I tried razr maxx. It was about tied with the gs3. No way to produce real white. Instead it is an off white almost beige and not bright.

The rezound IS brighter white than the tbolt.

The dinc and lucid are the 2 brightest but I prefer a large screen.

Interstingly VZW still wanfs $650 for the rezound but only $600 for gs3. I would think the rezound price would drop?

I noticed though both the rezound and tbolt have 4.3 inch screens the tbolt screen is definitely a little wider. I don't know why both are rated the same?

Anyway I'm going home with my money in my pocket. It's too bad because if you dont need a super bright screen the no contract price for the gs3 and nexus are both a bargain compared to the old rezound.


----------

